# Some Of My Old Rolex...



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)




----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

You have too many...you should give me one


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

That it?

:lol:

Wonderful collection!

What's the story with the Sub red with the Arabic(?) writing?

I would sell a member of my immediate family for that Cosmograph!


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Kev, I would also sell a member of your immediate family for that chronograph. Two in fact. What a stunning collection - which African country did you have to bleed dry for this lot?


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow !!!

A lovely collection and very nicely photographed too.

My favourite is the sub in the first few photos. No, actually its the arabic one. No, its the GMT, or maybe the Daytona.

Oh, my legs have gone all weak, I think I'd better lie down


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Wonderful collection they are all stunning , but if i had to choose , it would be the Daytona


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

When you say old Rloex, do you mean you no longer own them?

Very nice BTW


----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

Thanx all for your compliments, the 1675 GMT is gone.. The rest are still with me.

: )


----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

kevkojak said:


> That it?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Thats a 5513 5mill serial, once belong to former Syrian dictator Hafez Al Assad..

You can google it, there are other ref's as well, 1665 sea dweller for example..


----------



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

Felix. said:


>


I'm not a Rolex fan... but that, sir, is lovely!


----------



## Odhran (May 3, 2012)

Wow! That is all


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice collection !!!!

you're not that bloke that was on the telly the other night there are you :lol: :lol:


----------



## brad4t (Mar 7, 2012)

Great collection, very jealous!


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

Bloodly hell lovely watches, great camera, next you are going to show off your collection of motorbikes to really make me jealous!


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Odhran said:


> Wow! That is all


 :lol: Move along... nothing to see here!


----------



## reilc (May 7, 2012)

Podie said:


> Felix. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It is a stunner and wot great watches you have :yes:


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

That cosmograph... words fail me. Congratulations!


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

Omg I'm so jealous ! Love them all


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

*Yeah... so, my Timex lights up in the dark... ! ! !*


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Felix

Quite some collection you have there fella....1680 & 1665 are lovely !

I've got a 1680 here with me for the weekend for approval.... 

Best - Neil


----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

flame said:


> Hi Felix
> 
> Quite some collection you have there fella....1680 & 1665 are lovely !
> 
> ...


Neil, i love 1680's... Top hat plexi is sexy, do post some pics of her, bro..


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Felix. said:


> Neil, i love 1680's... Top hat plexi is sexy, do post some pics of her, bro..


Hi Felix

Top hat.... 










Best - Neil


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

and another....










so cool....Neil


----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

Beautiful redsub with nice tropical 127....

You should start a thread on your piece bro

: )


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Beautiful collection Felix, the 5513 Hafez Al Assad piece really is something else :yes:


----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

PhilM said:


> Beautiful collection Felix, the 5513 Hafez Al Assad piece really is something else :yes:


Thank you, i appreciate your comments... Yeah I was very lucky to get that piece : )


----------



## khj (Apr 23, 2012)

Stunning collection, i'm a touch jealous


----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

khj said:


> Stunning collection, i'm a touch jealous


Thanx for your kind compliments..


----------

